# 'A Dragon's Lullabye'



## Buckles (Oct 2, 2004)

Heya Guys,

I just recently purchased the EWQL Symphonic Gold library...after using the Edirol for a few years..and I have to say its a nice step up. A rather large learning curve in comparison to the Edirol, but Im coping nonetheless.

Heres a demo, which is a remake of a demo of the same name I did in the Edirol a few years back. 

http://www.mp3.com.au/track.asp?id=87591

Tell me what you think. I know there are a few guys here who use the EWQL stuffs, so Im hoping you guys might be able to tell me what Im doing wrong, or how I can make it better 

If you guys are interested, Ive also uploaded the score to a short action machinima movie I scored...called 'Only the Strong Survive'. (scored with the Edirol)...

http://www.mp3.com.au/album.asp?id=9989

Thanks guys,

-s


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 2, 2004)

Sounds better than most Gold demo's I hear. Are you using a lot of cc11 on those strings?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 2, 2004)

Every once in a while I hear a piece that really impresses me. This is such a piece. A wonderful rendition and compositional scope, excellent mix and beautiful programming. Congratulations Scott. Well done!


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2004)

Nice stuff! Thanks for posting! :D


----------



## adamfrechette (Oct 2, 2004)

very good, I like every bit of it but it may be even better with a flute melody added. Maybe just taking over the part of the violin.

Good work,


----------



## Niah (Oct 3, 2004)

You're on the right track.
The harp is a bit loud for my taste, but other than that I really enjoyed it.

Well done indeed.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 3, 2004)

Ey Buckles,

Very nice. Indeed the harp is a little loud here too but the overall stringwork is working well with the cc11.

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 3, 2004)

Very nice piece. This also really shows how well QLSO can work for slow strings. It is also a Harp players wet dream, being able to actually bury the string section for once.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 3, 2004)

haha :lol:


----------



## Buckles (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, I wanted the harp to be at the front, seeing as its carrying the main theme. But maybe its too much...what Adam said, with adding a flute or a violin to take over the theme later on might be better.

I dont know...Since i first did this demo about 2 years ago with Edirol, Ive only ever listened to it with Harp. Its hard to want another instrument to play the melody 

Thanks guys...Ive got a long ways to go with this Gold, but its good to know Im on the right track.

By the way...whats cc11? The expression that I got from the strings was from drawn envelopes...

-s


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 3, 2004)

cc11 is expression.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 3, 2004)

Beautiful piece.
What articulation did you use for the strings?
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mike M (Oct 6, 2004)

Scott this is a gorgeous piece of work!! Thanks for sharing it - its one of those that stick with you. The harp sounds a little hot so when you have the final mix I would love to hear it!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 6, 2004)

Very lovely piece. Nicely done.
J


----------

